
Gor — Test your system with real data - sahil_videology
https://gortool.com
======
LeonidBugaev
Thank you for submitting! Author here :)

Feel free to ask any questions. To add full context, based on the all positive
feedback i decided to work on Gor full time
[https://medium.com/@buger/working-on-open-source-full-
time-a...](https://medium.com/@buger/working-on-open-source-full-time-as-
indie-developer-3693fc90d545)

Thank you! Ready to answer any questions.

~~~
LeonidBugaev
If you want to keep in touch with Gor news and QA automation in general
subscribe to our newsletter
[https://tinyletter.com/gor](https://tinyletter.com/gor)

------
cpeterso
This tool reminds me of Raymond Chen's (The Old New Thing) blog post
"Microsoft corporate network: 1.7 times worse than hell". The network traffic
on Microsoft's (1996) corporate network was 1.7 worse than Microsoft's Windows
Hardware Quality Labs own network card stress tests. Network hardware that
passed the stress tests would commonly fall over when it was plugged into the
corporate network. :)

[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/20050512-48/?p=...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/20050512-48/?p=35653)

------
avitzurel
I have used Gor lots of times before and when I got into Go it was one of the
first source codes I looked at.

I love seeing open source projects developing a "Pro" version. I've been using
Sidekiq Pro for a long time now and I know for sure it won't be as heavily
maintained as it is without the Pro option.

As far as Gor goes, when you develop a new feature, it's a really powerful
tool to pass some of the production traffic to staging to see how the new
feature reacts with real world traffic. It's a sure way to find bugs you
usually miss with testing.

~~~
LeonidBugaev
Thank you! Mike Perham and Sidekiq in particual was main inspiration for me to
start working on Gor full time and introduce Pro version.

------
rolfvandekrol
Hmm, why is support for TLS only in the enterprise plan? It should be the
default, shouldn't it?

~~~
LeonidBugaev
Good point! Well, deciding which features go to OSS version or paid is tricky,
and you will never make anyone happy. But i try to decide based on demand, the
more specific feature is, the bigger chance it will be in Pro version.

Note that you can replay traffic to SSL endpoint, but SSL interception only in
Pro. SL interception is tricky, and in most cases application provide SSL
through proxy, so you can intercept origin with Gor.

Thank you!

------
siliconc0w
I'm looking for a sort of reverse solution for 3rd party APIs where you record
a response to a request and generate a server with the same API endpoints
that'll replay it.

~~~
LeonidBugaev
You probably talking about service virtualization. I have some plans to dig
into this space, but later. For now check this
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Service_virtualization](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Service_virtualization)
and [http://hoverfly.io/](http://hoverfly.io/) in particular.

~~~
sulam
I don't think it has much to do with virtualization, if I'm understanding
correctly. You can think of it as the inverse of what your replay tool does.
If you think of a service that does transformations on data:

Req --> Service --> Rep

Your replay service is a synthetic Req. I think the parent is proposing
synthetic Rep. This can be useful in many scenarios where you effectively want
to mock a downstream service.

~~~
johns
The industry buzzword for this is 'service virtualization' as mentioned above.

------
grifter2000
isn't that some kind of porno thing

~~~
idlewords
Oh yes it is. A planet of bad writing and wish-fulfillment misogyny.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gor](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gor)

TESTING FRAMEWORK OF GOR!

~~~
LeonidBugaev
Author here :)

I'll be frank it's hard to choose name and not to offend anyone. This porno
thing at least fun :)

Project is more then 3 years old, not sure if its even possible to change name
and not dramatically affect SEO. But who knows I may consider it.

~~~
grifter2000
haha, well, it's a very cool project and I'm going through your github repo
right now. just an unfortunate name collision.

------
robbles
Great tool - we used gor on our team recently to test a rewritten legacy API
with captures of real production data. It was invaluable for exposing edge
cases in the requests that we hadn't considered.

~~~
LeonidBugaev
Thank you! May I wonder which company you represent?

------
fasteo
alt [https://github.com/session-replay-
tools/tcpcopy](https://github.com/session-replay-tools/tcpcopy)

------
based2
alt [http://betamax.software/](http://betamax.software/)

~~~
LeonidBugaev
Thank you! I think one of the major differences here is that Gor is not not a
proxy, you do not have to put 3-rd party tool to your critical production
path. Gor intercepts traffic and not affect your app - way more safe. Also
betamax is more a tool for service virtualization, rather then for continuous
regression testing, not talking about load testing. But it is still cool!

Thank you!

------
JosephRedfern
What does 4 hours of email support mean?

~~~
LeonidBugaev
Well, it does not really depend if you doing support by mail or phone, you
still spend developer time. For most of the cases 4 hours is more then enough,
but for example if you app require complex middleware, and you want me to help
write it, it may take longer then 4 hours. If so I can provide additional
support on hourly basis.

